

Mozilla is making plans for 64-bit Firefox browser - steanne
http://phys.org/news/2014-10-mozilla-bit-firefox-browser.html

======
greenyoda
If you want a 64-bit build of Firefox right now, you might want to check out
Waterfox, which I've been happily using for a while on Windows 7:

[https://www.waterfoxproject.org](https://www.waterfoxproject.org)

I moved from Firefox to Waterfox during a period where Firefox was frequently
crashing on me. Waterfox seems to be more stable if you have lots and lots of
tabs open.

~~~
steanne
good to know. i've also seen people mention pale moon.

